# How do you, the writer, take notes from the game?



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

The title really says what I want to know.  How do you take notes from a game for your storyhour.

I find myself taking page after page of note, including dialogues, blow by blow notes from the fights and jotting down every action of the characters (I miss a few but I try)

Do you take detailed notes?
Do you use a recorder?
Do you do it off the top of your head?
How accurate to the actual events do you try to be?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 28, 2002)

I do it just like you described. Line by line, blow by blow.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm so disorganised. Normally a day or two later I sit down and write a list of each of the significant events that took place. I try to remember key elements from the combats. I use these as memory joggers when the time comes to actually write the storyhour segment (which is normally much later).

I try to be as accurate to the events as possible. When a combat went very well and/or was very short I give a blow-by-blow description, but most of the time I just give the highlights, perhaps with added descriptive effects.

To be honest, I wouldn't have time to take down notes in the middle of the adventure. How do you manage it?


----------



## Nail (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Plane Sailing _*To be honest, I wouldn't have time to take down notes in the middle of the adventure. How do you manage it? *




He's not th' DM of "Wulf's Storyhour".  Big time availability difference there (Player vs. DM).


----------



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

Well I am the DM of my campaign and I write as I talk, or more often, I write while the players are talking.  I try not to let it slow down the game play too often, but it does some and hence my question - are there any tricks other note-takers use.

I posted elsewhere - in combat I have figured out a fairly quick way to log the blows but the dialogue is a killer to try and catch all of it.


----------



## Ziona (Aug 28, 2002)

I keep a journal at the table with me and do exactly as you said...I write down actions and attacks, notable quotes and diologue.  It can be time consuming, but I find that it works best. 

I have tried to record the sessions onto cassette, but I find that it can make people a little nutty (either they don't want to be on the tape or they make goofy comments at the recorder.) So, I'd rather just jot things down (I'm up to 1 1/2 journals now) that way I can also take notes on things I notice as well.  It can be tough sometimes when you're trying to write something down & it's your turn, or if you get up to use the lav & missed something, but I think the journal works best.

We have a big battle coming up tomorrow, and there are going to be so many people there (we're having "special guests" play NPC's) that we've decided to video tape it. But, the plan is to have the camera aimed at the table with the minis & the Master Maze & not at the players. This way, no one feels awkward about being on tape, and it stays focused on the game. I am pretty interested in seeing how this goes.  I'll let you know if it's worthwhile.


----------



## Enkhidu (Aug 28, 2002)

Try doing a story hour where the action is literally months old, and where you have only your memory and some scant notes!

My co-writer and I have wrestled with this problem since the beginning of our story hour, and I've got to say that the way we've been doing it is to let creative license run free. Outcomes of the events remain the same, but the round by round action has sometimes been changed (we don't thinks its all that important "who killed what in what order" so long as it's fairly close).

Of course, for the big and the memorable things we try to remain pretty much spot on.

As for dialogue, well, we always try to capture the essence of what was said, though we have absolutely no problem changing words to get rid of the inevitable gamespeak that creeps in.


----------



## Zad (Aug 28, 2002)

I have a laptop at the game table. (I'm a player not the DM.)

I try to capture where things are generally going, some overviews in combat (frankly I find overly detailed combat makes for a boring story) and especially flavor text and significant conversation and story elements. I type reasonably fast but mostly it's just a memory tool. I then go type things into the story the next monday, with the notes as a basic guide and memory-jogger. I also make sure I get spellings on things like places, NPC names, etc.

My notes generally are missing detail and I get something wrong or mis-remember fairly often but it's not too bad.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm the DM; I'm too busy running the game to take notes at the table. I write my story hour based on the memories and impressions of what went on, and I embellish to tell a good tale. I try to make the story as accurate as possible from memory, and I pick the memories of my players if I want to get a specific point spot-on. With dialogue, I can generally remember what my NPCs said because I often practice their lines or characterizations before a session. With PCs, I try to get the right sentiments out of the right characters, but I'll be the first to admit that what I write is not a 100% accurate reflection of what was said at the table. Instead, I often write what I think they would have said. I have great players but they are not Oscar-winners, and their roleplaying reflects that, so I tend to talk them up a bit in the story hour without breaking character - I do this partly to make it a more interesting read and partly in an effort to inspire them to roleplay more. I would love to have the kind of banter that Wulf or PCat appear to have at their tables, but my players aren't as outgoing, and neither are their characters. But we have fun


----------



## (contact) (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm usually too busy figuring out ways to make sure that I get the best snacks and the last of the soda to take notes while I DM.

My DMing style is very seat of the pants as well, so my internal thought process is something like a Jackie Chan fight scene.

I write rough notes on happenings and memorable dialouge after the game, then type the logs at my next opportunity.

I would love to use a dictaphone though, for RP scenes.  (Huh, huh.  I said 'dict'.)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 28, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *To be honest, I wouldn't have time to take down notes in the middle of the adventure. How do you manage it? *




Lots of practice from my other website.

In just a few words, I can jog enough of my memory to dredge up the actual gaming experience. Assuming the moment was memorable, of course-- but if it wasn't, I probably didn't make too much note of it anyway.

I have a good memory for good times; if I am enjoying the experience, I will remember it for months. (Or years... This one time, my high school girlfriend... Sorry, nevermind.)

Now, a bad session (which I have from time to time!) is the opposite end of the spectrum. I am not enthused about the game, or my notes, and I think I may actively try to forget it.

Wulf


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 28, 2002)

All of the above, at different times.

Oh, and lots of coffee.


----------



## NiTessine (Aug 28, 2002)

I sometimes jot down a few notes, but nothing big. Usually, I just write from memory.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 28, 2002)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> *I sometimes jot down a few notes, but nothing big. Usually, I just write from memory. *




So do I, although recently especially with the Stormwolf stuff, I have been asking the players for notes. It helps to get a better perspective on what occured.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 29, 2002)

jot notes down during game. and keep a journal after game. i write the story after reviewing both my notes and my journal.


----------



## Rel (Aug 30, 2002)

I offered a small amount of experience points* to any player in my group who wanted to write up "After Action Reports" of the sessions.  I could then use these as an outline to write from.

Unfortunately, I implimented this way too late in the campaign to be of real use (which is one reason that I'm woefully behind on updating my SH).  But I'll do it again for my next campaign.

*I should also note that I gave experience points if players painted figures or drew maps or anything else that contributed materially to the game.


----------



## Taboo (Aug 31, 2002)

I've started keeping notes during the game now that I'm writing a story hour.  The early part of my story is from memory (that taught me a lesson...doesn't work very well!)

During combat, my notes are really rough, so I run that part by my DM since he keeps track of who gets hurt and who does damage.

Our DM gives some (not a lot, it's an incentive) XP based on roleplaying, but gives me a break because the group also uses the story hour as a reminder of what we've done (it's kind of a journal), so it helps out everybody.  It's a little hard to roleplay really well when you're writing all the time!

If I forget anything, the rest of the group or the DM usually lets me know, but basically, I take notes as we go along.


----------



## Milo Windby (Aug 31, 2002)

I write quite a bit down during the game.  Such as who hit who and where so and so moved.  I find it helps to paint the picture of the scene in my mind.  Although that may contribute to my battle descriptions being overly detailed.  I do try to tone it down though.

I find I have the most trouble with pc/npc interactions.  Frog gets into character and I like to capture that in my story hour, but the dialogue often gets away from me.  I find myself taking massive creative license with the write-up.  Anybody else have trouble with that?


----------

